# Hymer B654 1992 on a Fiat chassis: Maximum weight?



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi those who are clued up on Hymers.

I have tried asking Hymer (in Germany) what the maximum weight for my 1992 B654 Hymer is - no reply. Is there anyone out there who would happen to know the answer? Is it limited to 3500Kg or can I take it higher?


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> ivys wrote: Hi those who are clued up on Hymers.
> I have tried asking Hymer (in Germany) what the maximum weight for my 1992 B654 Hymer is - no reply. Is there anyone out there who would happen to know the answer? Is it limited to 3500Kg or can I take it higher?


Try contacting these guys - http://www.svtech.co.uk - they're pretty clued up and will be able to tell you the max. weight you can go up to and, more importantly, if anything needs doing to the vehicle to take it to that weight.

Keith S


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymers*

Hi

You could try Deepcar at Sheffield for some advice. www.dmiuk.com

Russell


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer 654 Weight*

According to the brochure, it is 3500kg, with no upgrade available. But you could talk to Svtech who may be able to re-plate or offer an after-market upgrade.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Have you tried joining the forum on Hymer? I joined and found them helpfull.


Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Have you tried joining the forum on Hymer? I joined and found them helpfull.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

Do you have a link please?

Jock


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jock,
Been trying to find it and no good, damn I thought I had saved in favourites. I will try to find it again. Try searching Hymer forum.
Sorry mate if I find it I will pm you.

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Jock
Sent you a pm

Steve


----------

